# Makita versus bosch



## stuart23 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi can any body help me im looking to buy a cordless hammer drill and have found the following 

bosch 24 volt hammer drill with 2 batteries 

makita 18 volt hammer drill with 3 batteries

both about same price but im unsure what the best is i am normally a bosch person and have normally only bought bosch BUT i cant help reading good reviews of makita tools.

any views or opions would be great

cheers


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

What are the respective model numbers.


----------



## stuart23 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi 

the models are

bosch psb24ve-2

makita 8390 dwpe3

cheers


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

if you use the drills for hammer drilling... I don't trust cordless... just don't think it has enough power for the job... I might be wrong... but I think hammer drilling need corded power.... I think it is provided in the market just give people has an idea they got a more powerful tool even they don't use that feature....


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

Cordless hammer drills are a little iffy. However, Bosch's generally beat out the competition. Check Tools of The Trade's site. I'm pretty sure you will find your answer.


----------



## Spyko (Oct 26, 2007)

*cordless hammer drill*

I've used both the makita and the bosch, and the bosch wins. That said, I haven't bought one, and for more than a small hole I'm sure I'd pull out an AC tool. The cordless hammer drills in my opinion aren't there yet.


----------

